# The other Pattaya. For those not wanting party/women lifestyle



## ZTraveler

As so many other places, Pattaya seems to be pigeon-holed with a reputation that would cause someone not interested in the bars and that lifestyle to stay away. There must be another side to Pattaya, though...

Anyone in Pattaya that does not frequent the areas that are always talked about? It seems the area is beautiful and doesn't have all corners steeped in bars and loose women, as the stereotype goes.

So, what can you tell us about the industry - is it manufacturing, tourism only? What's available for the regular "Joe" who is married and is looking for a great place to settle?

My question is related to the lifestyle one would have outside the tourist trap. No commentary is needed regarding the reputation of Pattaya, since that would just dilute the crux of the question.

If you can include cost-of-living info for that type of person as well, that would be great!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mweiga

*Pattaya environs*

There are some very nice parts around Pattaya but you need to be very selective and prepared to pay for your ideal location , bearing in mind the liklihood of possible future development. 

I live 20 kms outside the city (now the third largest in Thailand after Bangkok and Chiang Mai I believe , but stand to be corrected) in a quiet , rural setting with hills behind the house and stunning seaview round the other side on 3 rai (1.2 acres) I bought back in 2004 and built on. Building land round here runs at 2 million baht per rai at the moment.

If you are looking for a place already built to rent (or buy) , there are plenty but again the more ideal the location the higher the price - for a really decent , four bedroom family house in a quiet area with at least some garden expect to pay around 40,000 plus baht per month rent. The interpretation of "decent" is of course highly subjective.

As I'm sure you're aware , non-Thai citizens cannot own land so buying land / houses involves some kind of partnership with a Thai , of which there are several options - none of them risk-free I would have to add.

For condominiums , flats , appartments , etc , if you are looking for any kind of quiet ideal settings outside Pattaya city they are scarce - I've not seen any in fact , although I might be considered a bit fussy. By definition you live with many other people , some of whom you may not necessarily wish to have as neighbours.


----------



## ZTraveler

Thanks Mweiga,

I was thinking more about house/apartment/condo rentals, since I am looking to stay awhile. It is just my wife and I, and we live pretty simply.

We would need a two-bedroom, preferably a house, but would consider anything.

Anyway, this is more for information purposes since we aren't coming until May 2012. Thanks in advance for any other tidbits you may think of...


----------



## Mweiga

ZTraveler said:


> Thanks Mweiga,
> 
> I was thinking more about house/apartment/condo rentals, since I am looking to stay awhile. It is just my wife and I, and we live pretty simply.
> 
> We would need a two-bedroom, preferably a house, but would consider anything.
> 
> Anyway, this is more for information purposes since we aren't coming until May 2012. Thanks in advance for any other tidbits you may think of...


... there's plenty of these within a 10 - 20 km radius of Pattaya. The challenge is finding something that really suits your living goals - there's several of those narrow soul less sky high condo blocks built on small land areas right on the sea which offer great seaviews but for my money little else as you live with a very large number of other residents and they look depressingly military. This may suit some but I'm guessing you're looking for something quieter and more aesthetic.

A three bedroom house with a bit of garden, although usually not much sizewise , in a reasonably quiet area can run to between 15,000 and 20,000 baht monthly rent. South of Pattaya on the coast road to Sattahip is the best side to look.

Really the only way you'll get a proper feel for what's available is to come out on a recce trip - which I'm sure you already realise.


----------



## ZTraveler

Thanks!

You have me down. Already know what I like. A little garden would be nice.


----------



## Dave0

The Golf is superb and not expensive, green fees are about 700/900 baht per round in the low season


----------

